# My Import Girls Arriving in 2013



## Madawaska (Oct 28, 2012)

This is Clara and Debbie two of my imports from Germany that are arriving in 2013.

Clara is the Red with White Classic Tabby girl and Debbie is the Tortie and White


Hope you enjoy the pics


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, they are gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

what beautiful girls:001_wub:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

wow, stunning pair, lucky you.
michelle x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

they are both lovely


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwww they are such gorgeous girls!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow they are just stunning, i bet you cant wait xx_


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh they are just perfect - a red and a tortie - who could ask for more!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Very Happy for you!! Plus envious They are Beautiful:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

In love xXx


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Both beautiful, but have to say Debbie is my favorite :001_tt1:


----------

